# H} Vampire counts and Tau W} Lizardmen or Tomb kings UK only!



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

This is the list of all I've got:

Unopened Vamps battalion
unopened VC skeletons
unopened VC grave guard

The Tau have been swapped so only the vampire counts left.

All in all, I really want some Lizardmen or Tomb Kings stuff, as it's awesome, trades only as I don't have paypal. UK only please.

PM me or email at [email protected]

Cheers!
Gothic


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Seriously no offers everything is almost BNIB


----------



## Rhysb (May 3, 2011)

Hey, I have Tom Kings for sale but perhaps we could do a swap? Take a gander and we may be able to work some thing out.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I tried looking on your ebay page and no sales came up.


----------



## Rhysb (May 3, 2011)

Ahh the ebay link is so people can see that I'm genuine by checking my feedback, the Tomb King army is what's listed in my for sale thread.


----------

